# Moist Cake



## pecosita

Pastel bañado?

Gracias.


----------



## la_machy

Hola, pecosita.

El pastel de tres leches es un pastel 'bañado', más bien 'humedecido' con las leches.
Quizá a eso se refiere.
¿Que tal un poco más de contexto?


Saludos


----------



## CARIELOS

Hola pecosita:

De acuerdo con La machy.
Si es bañado en vino puedes llamarlo pastel envinado. Pero sin más contexto es difícil ser más preciso.

Saludos


----------



## pecosita

Hola chica.
Estoy tratando de traducir una receta de "moist cake" y no se como decirlo en español.

Pastel mojado, bañado, húmedo?

Heeeeelp !!


----------



## Martintxo

Yo creo que tendrías que especificar "pastel bañado en leche" o en lo que sea.

A los que llevan alcohol en España los llamamos "borrachos".


----------



## CARIELOS

Pecosita:
According with Mr Google everything is possible



pecosita said:


> Hola chica.
> Estoy tratando de traducir una receta de "moist cake" y no se como decirlo en español.
> 
> Pastel mojado, bañado, húmedo?
> 
> Heeeeelp !!


 
However _bañado_ and _mojado_ go with more descriptive details. It seems that *pastel húmedo* is what you are looking for.


----------



## Martintxo

CARIELOS said:


> Pecosita:
> According with Mr Google everything is possible
> 
> 
> 
> However _bañado_ and _mojado_ go with more descriptive details. It seems that *pastel húmedo* is what you are looking for.


 

"Pastel húmedo" me suena fatal, lo siento: yo no me lo comería


----------



## pecosita

Thank you!!


----------



## la_machy

pecosita said:


> Hola chica.
> Estoy tratando de traducir una receta de "moist cake" y no se como decirlo en español.
> 
> Pastel mojado, bañado, húmedo?
> 
> Heeeeelp !!


 
Yo diría 'pastel bañado'.
Ya revisé varias recetas y todas dicen _'bañe'._


_Saludos_


----------



## CARIELOS

Martintxo said:


> "Pastel húmedo" me suena fatal, lo siento: yo no me lo comería


 
Aquí yo me lavo las manos...  fue idea de Mr Google, jajaja .


----------



## pecosita

Todas las opciones suenan bien, al menos para mi.
La de bañado me gusta mas.

Gracias de nuevo!!

(les debo los acentos...)


----------



## chiqui50

Yo creo que se refiere a un pastel "jugoso"


----------



## aurilla

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1527701


----------



## Pelosnecios

"MOIST" se refiere a la consistencia y no necesariamente significa que el pastel esté bañado en algo, sino a que no está seco o reseco por haberlo horneado de más, por ejemplo, o por haberle faltado ingredientes líquidos a la  masa. _A moist cake_ no es un "pastel jugoso", que muerdas y rezume algún liquido, jarabe o licor, sino un pastel cuya consistencia es suave y no seca como la de una galleta, o incluso la del pan blanco. El pan blanco de caja, las baguettes, las chapatas (para efecto de comparación de texturas) are not "moist".


----------



## gengo

Pelosnecios said:


> "MOIST" se refiere a la consistencia y no necesariamente significa que el pastel esté bañado en algo, sino a que no está seco o reseco por haberlo horneado de más, por ejemplo, o por haberle faltado ingredientes líquidos a la  masa. _A moist cake_ no es un "pastel jugoso", que muerdas y rezume algún liquido, jarabe o licor, sino un pastel cuya consistencia es suave y no seca como la de una galleta, o incluso la del pan blanco. El pan blanco de caja, las baguettes, las chapatas (para efecto de comparación de texturas) are not "moist".



Sí, precisamente.  Pero ¿cómo se expresa esa idea en español?  He leído el hilo que nos dio aurilla, pero sigo teniendo dudas.

Lo que le da el moistness a un pastel que es moist es aceite.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pelosnecios said:


> "MOIST" se refiere a la consistencia y no necesariamente significa que el pastel esté bañado en algo, sino a que no está seco o reseco por haberlo horneado de más, por ejemplo, o por haberle faltado ingredientes líquidos a la  masa. _A moist cake_ no es un "pastel jugoso", que muerdas y rezume algún liquido, jarabe o licor, sino un pastel cuya consistencia es suave y no seca como la de una galleta, o incluso la del pan blanco. El pan blanco de caja, las baguettes, las chapatas (para efecto de comparación de texturas) are not "moist".



Si la idea es esa, yo diría *esponjoso*.


----------



## duvija

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Si la idea es esa, yo diría *esponjoso*.


 

Mmm. Puede ser esponjoso pero seco. 
No hay caso, no tenemos palabra normal...


----------



## la_machy

Aunque siempre he pensado que la cualidad de esponjoso la da la forma de  batir la masa del pastel, después de ver esto, tengo que estar de acuerdo en que 'moist cake' significa ''pastel esponjoso''.


Saludos


----------



## gengo

The problem I see with  ''pastel esponjoso" is that it refers to a general type of cake, not to a quality of a given cake as does the word moist.  Here is a Wiki article about sponge cake.  However, a sponge cake can be either dry or moist, depending on how it is made and how old it is.  For example, we might have the following dialog.

-Oh, you made sponge cake!  I love yours because it's so moist.
-But I made it a week ago, so it's not moist anymore.
-I bet it's still better than my sponge cake, which is never moist from the start.

In this case, I don't see how we could translate both "sponge" and "moist" as esponjoso.


----------



## duvija

¿Masa tierna? (lo usan en varios libros de cocina)


----------



## Aserolf

Estoy de acuerdo con *"Pastel bañado"* para cualquier tipo de _"moist cake"_, con la excepción de si se trata de un pastel que lleve alcohol, para lo cual utilizaría "Pastel envinado".
"Pastel húmedo" me suena a que ya está 'mohoso', _yuck!_

Coincido en lo que dijo Gengo, un 'pastel esponjoso' no necesariamente tiene que estar _moist_.

Saludos ~


----------



## Lurrezko

duvija said:


> ¿Masa tierna? (lo usan en varios libros de cocina)



Quizá sí. Una vez me comí un Moist Carrot Cake cerca del Museo Británico, que, según las pruebas de carbono 14, databa del 3200 AC. Te aseguro que la masa tierna no estaba esponjosa sino reseca/arenosa, quizá pétrea.


----------



## gengo

But what makes a pastel "bañado"?  I thought bañado meant that a food was covered or topped with a sauce or the like.  That is not at all what a moist cake is.

What makes a cake moist is its oil content, and to a lesser extent, its water content.  However, a moist cake is not the type of cake that will ooze liquid when squeezed, such as cakes soaked in alcohol, nor is it a creamy cake such as a pastel de tres leches.  It is like fluffy bread, but with a high enough oil and water content so that it does not taste dry.

This word is surprisingly hard to translate!


----------



## Lurrezko

Se me ocurre que con otros alimentos (carne, guisos) se usa *meloso*, que a veces implica dulce (de la calidad de la miel) pero a menudo alude a la textura, tierna, jugosa aunque no húmeda, es difícil de describir.


----------



## gengo

¿Cuál sería la palabra que se usaría en el siguiente diálogo, si una de las personas estuviera comiendo un trozo de pastel como éste?

-¿Qué tal está el pastel?  ¿Está seco?
-No, ni de lejos.  Está muy _______.


----------



## Aserolf

*Rico* ??

Ya en serio, podría ser: 

-¿Qué tal está el pastel? ¿Está seco?
-No, ni de lejos. Está muy empapado, impregnado, bañado, acuoso, calado.


----------



## la_machy

gengo said:


> ¿Cuál sería la palabra que se usaría en el siguiente diálogo, si una de las personas estuviera comiendo un trozo de pastel como éste?
> 
> -¿Qué tal está el pastel? ¿Está seco?
> -No, ni de lejos. Está muy *esponjadito/esponjosito (y rico también)*.


 
-------------
Parece que aquí tuvieron la misma duda y no la pudieron resolver .
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=618356


----------



## Lurrezko

la_machy said:


> -¿Qué tal está el pastel? ¿Está seco?
> -No, ni de lejos. Está muy esponjadito/esponjosito



Concuerdo. Y también diría* jugoso*, aunque no tenga líquido.


----------



## Aserolf

Aunque yo propongo que la conversación sea algo como:

-¿Qué tal está el pastel? ¿Está seco?
-No, ¡todo lo contrario! Está muy _____________.


----------



## gengo

Thanks, La Machy.  It's deja vú all over again!  I wonder how we would translate "a moist sponge cake."

I personally kind of like the mojadito suggested in the thread you linked to, but I have no idea how it sounds to you natives.


----------



## la_machy

Antes de 'desenrollar' este hilo, yo pensaba que significaba 'bañado' o tal vez 'mojadito', pero de acuerdo a lo que sé sobre preparar pasteles, estoy convencida de que si fuera preciso traducirlo, elegiría 'pastel esponjado/esponjadito'.
¡He dicho! .


----------



## duvija

la_machy said:


> Antes de 'desenrollar' este hilo, yo pensaba que significaba 'bañado' o tal vez 'mojadito', pero de acuerdo a lo que sé sobre preparar pasteles, estoy convencida de que si fuera preciso traducirlo, elegiría 'pastel esponjado/esponjadito'.
> ¡He dicho! .


 

Yo también, no porque me guste, sino porque realmente no parece haber otra opción. No es 'bañado' en nada, ni 'envinado', ni 'meloso', ni nada razonable. A lo sumo 'blandito', pero suena a asco puro. Hay que aceptar la derrota. Inglés tiene algunas palabras que no tienen traducción.


----------



## Moritzchen

Lo único que sé de tortas es cómo comerlas (rápido) pero se podría usar fresca o mantecosa?
(Está bien, está bien... no me peguen. Son sugerencias nada más)


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Por aventurar, nada más: Pastel cremoso.


----------



## Red Blood

_Esponjosa_, es la palabra que utilizaría. Creo que en Argentina todos lo entenderían como antónimo de seca, como por ej. un budín inglés (o lo que conocemos acá como tal ) ó el pan dulce, cuya masa es seca, aunque no por ello, menos sabrosa.

¿La torta está seca?
No, en absoluto. Está bien esponjosa.

Saludos


----------



## jasminasul

Para mí sería esponjoso si le aprietas con el dedo y está blandito. Yo sigo pensando que es jugoso.


----------



## Red Blood

jasminasul said:


> Para mí sería esponjoso si le aprietas con el dedo y está blandito. Yo sigo pensando que es jugoso.


 
Lo tomaré en cuenta por si ando alguna vez por Costa Rica , pero tené en cuenta que al menos por aquí, nadie diría que una torta está jugosa.

Saludos


----------



## jasminasul

Tengo que aclarar que mi español es andaluz, y siempre hemos dicho bizcochos jugosos cuando la masa es como pesada y húmeda. Para mí que soy bastante galga es lo contrario de esponjoso, un bizcocho ligero y que aunque esté blandito necesitas comértelo con café o algo.
Saludos a ti también.


----------



## Red Blood

jasminasul said:


> Tengo que aclarar que mi español es andaluz, y siempre hemos dicho bizcochos jugosos cuando la masa es como pesada y húmeda. Para mí que soy bastante galga es lo contrario de esponjoso, un bizcocho ligero y que aunque esté blandito necesitas comértelo con café o algo.
> Saludos a ti también.


 
Lo tendré en cuenta andaluza  

Saludos


----------



## Fuser

Historias de la vida real, el capitulo de hoy: La torta delicuescente

-Huy, hiciste torta esponja! Me encantan las tuyas porque no te salen tan secas.
-Pero la hice la semana pasada, asi que ya esta un poco seca.
-Me juego a que igual esta mejor que una mía ya que siempre me salen resecas de entrada.


----------



## marghera

Sometimes it is just impossible to translate one word with one word. Why not two?
I think "jugoso y esponjoso" would be the equivalent of moist for a cake.


----------



## araceli

Hola:

De acuerdo con la traducción que da el diccionario de la casa, yo le digo torta húmeda o torta borracha, la humedad se la da generalmente un licor un vino, otras bebidas o almíbar o té, etc.

Saludos


----------



## KYRIOS

Moist puede significar tanto 'bañado' como 'esponjoso', al menos, aquí en España.

Si decimos que está 'bañado', a continuación, debe indicarse cuál es el líquido que lo baña: leche, vino dulce, almíbar...

En cuanto a 'esponjoso', sería lo contrario de seco o 'reseco' (que es como le decimos al bizcocho seco), es decir, un bizcocho blandito, fácil de comer. Decir 'esponjoso' también implica que no está bañado en nada, ya que, cuando se dice que está 'bañado' esto ya quiere decir que está esponjoso.

Por último, decir que, para mucha gente angloparlante, asociar la palabra 'moist' con la comida es algo asqueroso, ya que esta palabra se suele asociar con la humedad o los líquidos que excreta el cuerpo (más arriba se hace una pequeña broma sobre esto).


----------



## gengo

KYRIOS said:


> Si decimos que está 'bañado', a continuación, debe indicarse cuál es el líquido que lo baña: leche, vino dulce, almíbar...



To me, "moist" has nothing to do with bañado.  That is, a moist cake is NOT a cake over which a separate liquid has been poured.  The moisture comes from the original ingredients, and specifically the oil and water added to the batter before the cake is baked.  It also has to do with freshness.  If you leave a moist cake uncovered for a day or two, it will become dry (not moist).



> En cuanto a 'esponjoso', sería lo contrario de seco o 'reseco' (que es como le decimos al bizcocho seco), es decir, un bizcocho blandito, fácil de comer. Decir 'esponjoso' también implica que no está bañado en nada, ya que, cuando se dice que está 'bañado' esto ya quiere decir que está esponjoso.



That's interesting, because esponjoso _looks like_ it should translate to spongy, which is completely different from moist.  Spongy refers to a consistency characterized by many air bubbles and an elastic property of the fibers, so that if you pushed on the cake with your finger, it would feel like a sponge (springy).  A spongy cake usually has to be somewhat moist in order to have this property, but moistness isn't directly related to it.



> Por último, decir que, para mucha gente angloparlante, asociar la palabra 'moist' con la comida es algo asqueroso, ya que esta palabra se suele asociar con la humedad o los líquidos que excreta el cuerpo (más arriba se hace una pequeña broma sobre esto).



With this I must disagree completely.  No native speaker of English would ever think that "moist cake" has any disgusting connotation.  It has none whatsoever.


----------



## Corintio44

Por mucho tiempo me preguntaba como se traduce "moist cake" al español.  Investigué y me enteré de que el término "suculento" se usa para descubrir pasteles en español.  Hasta ahora, este es el adjetivo más cercano a "moist" en este contexto.  Pastel húmedo suena horrible.  En inglés decimos con frecuencia "this cake is moist."  Quiere decir que el pastel no está nada reseco, sino es suculento.


----------



## duvija

Corintio44 said:


> Por mucho tiempo me preguntaba como se traduce "moist cake" al español.  Investigué y me enteré de que el término "suculento" se usa para descubrir pasteles en español.  Hasta ahora, este es el adjetivo más cercano a "moist" en este contexto.  Pastel húmedo suena horrible.  En inglés decimos con frecuencia "this cake is moist."  Quiere decir que el pastel no está nada reseco, sino es suculento.



Usamos 'suculento' más bien para carnes o guisos varios. Nunca lo escuché para postres. Más bien me suena macabro.


----------



## Elixabete

"A moist cake " es un pastel jugoso.
"A spongy cake" es un pastel esponjoso.
Por lo general lo uno quita lo otro. Los bizcochos ligeros y esponjosos pecan de secos ( llevan menos grasa en su composición , pensad en un "angel food cake" , por ejemplo) mientras que los bizcochos jugosos son más densos y pesados (  con mucha más materia grasa, el " pound cake" sería un ejemplo).Como siempre, la virtud está en el medio, si os salen bizcochos ligeros y jugosos : ¡ bingo!


----------



## duvija

Ni jugoso ni suculento. Esas palabras son para carnes.


----------



## Elixabete

duvija said:


> Ni jugoso ni suculento. Esas palabras son para carnes.


En España, por lo menos, tanto jugoso como suculento se pueden aplicar a todo tipo de comida.


----------



## Corintio44

duvija said:


> Ni jugoso ni suculento. Esas palabras son para carnes.



Veo sitios web de países de habla hispana, videos y otras publicaciones con las palabras "suculento pastel."  Obviamente se usa.

He aquí algunos enlaces:

Suculento pastel de chocolate, la tendencia más deliciosa del 2016

¿Comerías sargazo? ¡Ellas lo hicieron pastel!

[fenixpollo edit: videos must receive prior approval.]

DELICIOSO  Y SUCULENTO  PASTEL DE POCHOLATE CON CEREZAS   images on Photobucket!!!!

Existen muchísimas coincidencias de "suculento pastel."


----------



## Corintio44

duvija said:


> Ni jugoso ni suculento. Esas palabras son para carnes.



La RAE dice:

suculento, ta

Del lat. _succulentus._

1. adj. Jugoso, sustancioso, exquisito. Suculentos manjares.

2. adj. Cuantioso o que produce importantes beneficios económicos. Contrato suculento.

El ejemplo que da es "suculentos manjares."  Un delicioso pastel es un manjar.


----------



## Elixabete

Of course! But remember " suculento" means " yummy" and not " moist".


----------



## Corintio44

Elixabete said:


> Of course! But remember " suculento" means " yummy" and not " moist".



La primera acepción de la palabra suculento es:  "jugoso"

Jugoso: jugoso, sa

Del lat. _sucōsus._

1. adj. Que tiene jugo.

2. adj. Dicho de un alimento: sustancioso (‖ rico en valor nutritivo).

3. adj. Valioso, estimable.

4. adj. Pint. Dicho de un colorido: Exento de sequedad.

5. adj. Pint. Dicho de un dibujo: Exento de rigidez y dureza.


----------



## Corintio44

suc·cu·lent
ˈsəkyələnt/
_adjective_

*1*.
(of food) tender, juicy, and tasty.
synonyms: juicy, moist, luscious, ripe, soft, tender


----------



## Elixabete

Porque en el caso de muchos alimentos la jugosidad es consustancial a su consideración de exquisito, en el caso de un bizcocho o un pastel u otros dulces puede darse el caso de que sean suculentos y secos a la vez. Por ejemplo un suculento turrón o unos polvorones. Hacedme caso, "a moist cake " es un pastel/ bizcocho jugoso. El diccionario no  siempre contempla todos los casos concretos de uso. Si vais a una pastelería y pedís un trozo de bizcocho que esté jugoso/ jugosito, os van a entender a la primera,  si pedís un trozo de bizcocho que esté suculento, os van a mirar raro, pero bueno siempre les podéis enseñar el diccionario.


----------



## Corintio44

Elixabete said:


> Porque en el caso de muchos alimentos la jugosidad es consustancial a su consideración de exquisito, en el caso de un bizcocho o un pastel u otros dulces puede darse el caso de que sean suculentos y secos a la vez. Por ejemplo un suculento turrón o unos polvorones. Hacedme caso, "a moist cake " es un pastel/ bizcocho jugoso. El diccionario no  siempre contempla todos los casos concretos de uso. Si vais a una pastelería y pedís un trozo de bizcocho que esté jugoso/ jugosito, os van a entender a la primera,  si pedís un trozo de bizcocho que esté suculento, os van a mirar raro, pero bueno siempre les podéis enseñar el diccionario.



Entiendo lo que quieres decir.  Sin embargo, veo que aun hay mucha controversia tocante a la expresión "moist cake" y su equivalente en español.  No es "esponjoso," pues un pastel puede ser esponjoso y seco a la vez.  No es precisamente "bañado" ni "jugoso."  Tampoco voy a decir húmedo como dicen algunas personas y de ninguna manera voy a decir "mojado."

Cuando decimos en inglés que un pastel está "moist," queremos decir que no está "nada reseco."  Al contrario. 

En inglés, "moist cake" es una expresión súper común, pero en español hay muchísima controversia.  Unos juran que se dice "pastel húmedo" mientras que otros dicen que eso suena fatal.  En inglés, "moist cake" no suena fatal, pues es una expresión que usamos todo el tiempo.  ¿Acaso no hay una expresión en español?  Las otras que han mencionado tampoco tienen el mismo significado que el inglés.  Cuando pregunto a mi familia y amigos que dicen ellos, no encuentran ninguna palabra que sea equivalente.  Dicen que, simplemente no está reseco. 

Este no es un caso cerrado.  Seguiremos investigando.  Creo que lo que va a pasar es que "pastel húmedo" va a pegar en países de habla hispana, tal vez por traducciones en las cajas de harina para pastel y formará parte del español.  Los idiomas se van evolucionando.  En este momento, "moist cake" sigue siendo una expresión difícil de traducir y siempre me veo obligado a explicarlo.


----------



## Aserolf

*Suculento* no da la idea de _*moist*_. Al menos no se usaría así por mis lares. Suculento se usa para describir algo muy sabroso.


----------



## fenixpollo

Spanish-speakers do not describe cakes as "moist" because all cakes by definition are moist. In other words, since the default condition of a cake is moist, they don't typically describe cakes with that characteristic. Instead, they describe cakes that are dry. The adjective you're looking for is *seco*.


----------



## Elixabete

fenixpollo said:


> Spanish-speakers do not describe cakes as "moist" because all cakes by definition are moist. In other words, since the default condition of a cake is moist, they don't typically describe cakes with that characteristic. Instead, they describe cakes that are dry. The adjective you're looking for is *seco*.


We do describe them, we use "jugoso", you just have to Google " pastel jugoso".


----------



## iribela

When I hear people say that a cake is moist, that it turned out moist, they're pointing out that it's the opposite of dry.
In Spanish, where I come from we'd say 'Te quedó muy esponjosa (la torta), qué rica...' and it doesn't mean dry at all, although, in general, saying that something is like a sponge means it's dry. Go figure.
Searching the internet I also see a lot of adjectives, but you can also find this thread... I'd say 'esponjosa,' for lack of a better word, but not 'suculenta' or 'jugosa' (unless juice is dripping out or something). I suppose it depends on where you come from.


----------



## Aserolf

...creo que la batalla por encontrar la mejor traducción de "_moist_" seguirá; pero, si tuviera que elegir entre todas las opciones que se han sugerido en este hilo, me quedaría con "esponjoso".

"Jugoso" para mí (y muchos de mis coterráneos) se usa para describir otros alimentos -carnes, frutas, etc.- pero definitivamente no pasteles.


----------



## gengo

After reading (and re-reading) 61 posts, I've come to the conclusion that there is no good way to express the idea of a moist cake, and I wonder if the best solution is just to go the other way and say something like the following.

This cake is delicious, it's really moist.
Este pastel es sabroso, no está nada seco / no está seco en absoluto.


----------



## duvija

gengo said:


> After reading (and re-reading) 61 posts, I've come to the conclusion that there is no good way to express the idea of a moist cake, and I wonder if the best solution is just to go the other way and say something like the following.
> 
> This cake is delicious, it's really moist.
> Este pastel es sabroso, no está nada seco / no está seco en absoluto.



I/m not sure if 'seco' works for cakes either... It's also for meats. 
If I have a 'Pastel 3 leches' I would call it plainly 'mojado'.


----------



## gengo

duvija said:


> I'm not sure if 'seco' works for cakes either.



How would you translate the following?

-This cake is really dry.
-No surprise.  It's been sitting out for a week.  But it was very moist when I first baked it.


----------



## duvija

gengo said:


> How would you translate the following?
> 
> -This cake is really dry.
> -No surprise.  It's been sitting out for a week.  But it was very moist when I first baked it.



Mmm. I probably wouldn't say it. I mean, I could say something else to avoid this. I can have 'seco' for bread. And perhaps for cakes, if I have a gun pointed towards my temple. But I couldn't say the last sentence. My choice? 
"_Estaba fresca hace unos días pero ahora se secó_"


----------



## iribela

duvija said:


> ... I can have 'seco' for bread. And perhaps for cakes, if I have a gun pointed towards my temple... "_Estaba fresca hace unos días pero ahora se secó_"


That's funny, the gun bit. However, I have to say that I don't find it uncommon to refer to a cake as 'seca'.
Example: "Creo que se le fue la mano con la harina o le faltó algo; la torta quedó muy seca," o "La torta no estaba tan mal, con las frutillas y el dulce de leche, pero la masa le había quedado un poco seca."
No?
By the way, I looked through a couple of cooking blogs I follow, and I noticed that they frequently use 'húmedo' for moist in this context, which wouldn't be my first choice but gets the idea across, I think.


----------



## Amapolas

I agree that we don't usually refer to a cake as moist. As Fenixpollo pointed out, it's more probable that we'd talk about it being dry if it's lost its moisture; in this case we'd say 'la torta está seca / la torta se secó'. 
If we have to talk about a cake being moist (not at gunpoint, I hope) we'd probably use 'húmedo' her, as Iribela suggested, but not 'jugoso' The latter would be used for medium-to-rare meat. 
I've never heard of a cake 'de tres leches'. However, and to confuse things a bit more,  we can moisten up a cake with liquor (port wine or whatever), in which case we speak about a 'torta borracha'.


----------



## quethibum

Yo relacionaba "*suculento*" más bien con exquisito, pero veo que también puede significar jugoso (¡todos los días se aprendre algo!). En todo caso, no me parece haber oido hablar de pasteles suculentos como equivalentes de "*moist*". En mi casa era simplemente "esponjoso" (tanto para _moist _como para _spongy_); en internet se habla de "biscocho esponjoso y húmedo", "pastel húmedo y esponjoso", "queque esponjoso y húmedo", así que supongo que "húmedo" es lo que más se acerca a lo que andamos buscando.


----------



## iribela

Amapolas said:


> I agree that we don't usually refer to a cake as moist. As Fenixpollo pointed out, it's more probable that we'd talk about it being dry if it's lost its moisture; in this case we'd say 'la torta está seca / la torta se secó'.
> If we have to talk about a cake being moist (not at gunpoint, I hope) we'd probably use 'húmedo' her, as Iribela suggested, but not 'jugoso' The latter would be used for medium-to-rare meat.
> I've never heard of a cake 'de tres leches'. However, and to confuse things a bit more,  we can moisten up a cake with liquor (port wine or whatever), in which case we speak about a 'torta borracha'.


I've had 'tres leches' (homemade and at restaurants too), and I can tell you that it goes from 'húmeda' to 'empapada' depending on the recipe, or its execution -the recipe's execution that is. No need for more references to threats of violence


----------



## Reepo

En España se usa jugoso para muchas cosas, incluso un buen salario por ejemplo. asi que lo correcto para moist seria decir jugoso que es lo opuesto a seco o reseco. Si no esta jugoso el bizcocho lo normal seria decir que esta demasiado reseco, y asi. Esto es lo mas normal.
Nada que ver con ningun tipo de jugo ya que aqui lo llamamos zumo y casi nadie usa la palabra jugo. By the way, a la maquina que extrae el zumo de la fruta se la llama licuadora (y no juguera) ya que saca el liquido de la fruta y separa la parte solida.
Jugoso seria una cualidad del bizcocho referida a la cantidad de humedad en el y esponjoso seria otra cualidad diferente pero en este caso referida a la cantidad de burbujas de aire dentro de el (creadas por el impulsor, levadura, claras de huevo montadas...). Dos cualidades totalmente independientes. Y puedes transformar un bizcocho esponjoso pero seco en jugoso bañandolo en sirope o almibar por ejemplo. Incluso pensandolo detenidamente si un bizcocho esta esponjoso es porque ademas de bastante aire en en interior tambien contiene la suficiente humedqad para resultar algo elastico o blandito.
Este es un caso en el que no se dicen las cosas exactamente igual en hispanoamerica que aqui. Forma parte de la riqueza de nuestro idioma.


----------



## MexicoCooks

Soy escritora en cuestiones culinarias y batallo mucho buscando la palabra (o palabras) adecuadas para "moist".  Ni bañado ni jugoso ni húmedo ni suculento (me pongo a pensar en Paquita la del Barrio, con la canción Tacos Placeros y su letra "cenas suculentas" que no tiene nada que ver ni con cena ni con suculenta sino con otra (ajem) cosa)  La verdad ni en casi 40 años encuentro la palabra adecuada.  En español no hay.  Les invito a todos a casa a probar un pastel moist para que entiendan.


----------



## jilar

Para mí sería jugoso. He leído varias explicaciones de nativos donde dicen que moist se contrapone a decir dry (seco).
En comidas se habla de textura (que es el tacto que sentimos en la boca al comer un alimento). Al hacer pasteles normalmente llevan algún tipo de grasa. Esa esa grasa la que determinará si el pastel acaba siendo seco, como lo sería una galleta sencilla (o mejor incluso, las galletas saladas, hay un reto en Youtube que consiste en intentar comer, y tragar, la mayor cantidad de galletas saladas, y nadie consigue comer muchas, porque es una galleta seca y además está salada - se necesita mucha saliva para dar tragado el bolo que se forma ), o bien será jugoso.

Como han dicho por ahí atrás, en español asociamos los pasteles normalmente a una textura jugosa. Por tanto al hablar de pastel, suena raro tener que calificarlo como jugoso, más normal sería decir si te gusta o no. Si resulta que ese pastel está seco, pues lo decimos, pero como explicación, no porque usemos conceptos como "pastel jugoso" y "pastel seco".

Un ejemplo con carnes. Si se cocina mucho normalmente la carne se seca, por tanto cuando la comemos tiene esa textura. Y así diremos:
Este filete (de pollo, de la pechuga) está seco. Dame una pata que estará más jugosa. (O sea, no está tan seca como el filete que sale de la pechuga. La pechuga del pollo siempre resulta más seca que sus patas)

Las comidas secas no suelen gustar tanto como las jugosas. Aunque para gustos los colores ... y los sabores.

Las carnes, si se hacen/cocinan poco, siempre están más jugosas. Hechas de más acaban secas. Ojo, no confundamos con tierno.

Quizá por eso cuando algo es jugoso se diga que está suculento, o sea, que está muy rico.


----------



## jilar

Un ejemplo sencillo con un mismo alimento, su preparación será clave para el resultado final, la textura que tendrá, si jugosa o seca.

Un bocadillo o sándwich sencillo, de jamón y queso con dos rebanadas de pan.
1. Metes el jamón y el queso entre las dos rebanadas y lo comes así, frío. Sin calentarlo.

2. Igual que antes, pero ahora lo calientas. El queso se funde.

3. Igual que el 2, pero además untas el pan con mantequilla, mahonesa o la salsa que más te guste.

Yo diría que el 3 será el más jugoso (moist), y el 1 el más seco (dry)


----------



## duvija

Nunca usaría 'jugoso', salvo para carnes. 'Húmedo' sirve pero no es apetitoso. Es cierto, no hay palabra exacta.


----------



## Amapolas

duvija said:


> Nunca usaría 'jugoso', salvo para carnes. 'Húmedo' sirve pero no es apetitoso. Es cierto, no hay palabra exacta.


Ídem. Será algo de España, ya que los dos que ofrecen “jugoso” son Elixabete y Jilar. ¿?


----------



## iribela

La carne y algunas frutas... jugosas
Las tortas y los bizcochuelos... no.
Cada vez se ve más 'húmedo', pero solo por falta de una palabra equivalente a 'moist'.


----------



## Ballenero

Podría ser:
_Bizcocho aceitoso.
Bizcocho graso.
Bizcocho pringoso. 
Bizcocho untuoso._

Aunque con esos nombres, no sé si me apetecería comerlo.

Yo, si lo hiciera en mi casa, lo llamaría _Bizcocho suave o bizcocho blandito._


----------



## Amapolas

Ballenero said:


> Podría ser:
> _Bizcocho aceitoso.
> Bizcocho graso.
> Bizcocho pringoso.
> Bizcocho untuoso._
> 
> Aunque con esos nombres, no sé si me apetecería comerlo.
> 
> Yo, si lo hiciera en mi casa, lo llamaría _Bizcocho suave o bizcocho blandito._


¿Esponjoso?


----------



## gengo

Amapolas said:


> ¿Esponjoso?



If I recall correctly (this ten-year-old thread now has 79 posts), someone already suggested that, but I think that would be closer to "spongy," which is commonly used to describe a cake, but is not quite the same as being moist.  True, a spongy cake will become less so as it dries out, but a sponge cake is so called because of the elasticity of the molecules constituting the cake, not because of its moistness.  In fact, sponge cake is not especially moist, in my opinion.

What makes a regular cake moist is its oil (fat) content, in addition to its water (moisture) content.  A moist cake slides easily down the throat because of the oil (and water) it contains.  However, we would never say "oily cake," as that would sound extremely unappetizing.


----------



## sarah_

Cremoso


----------



## duvija

No, ni aceitoso ni cremoso. Ninguno funciona. ¿En serio en España se dice 'jugoso'? Nunca se me ocurriría usar esa palabra.


----------



## jilar

duvija said:


> No, ni aceitoso ni cremoso. Ninguno funciona. ¿En serio en España se dice 'jugoso'? Nunca se me ocurriría usar esa palabra.


Como ya anoté, no, no parece tener el uso común, como concepto, que tiene "moist cake".
Pero si pruebas dos pasteles diferentes y uno de ellos cuesta tragarlo, porque está seco (eso dirías, este está más seco que el otro), y el otro entra fácilmente (como la mantequilla que se derrite inmediatamente en la boca) ¿qué palabra usarías para dar la idea contraria a seco (algo seco no tiene ningún jugo)?
Yo diría que jugoso. Igual que lo empleas para carnes u otros alimentos, ¿qué imposibilidad ves tú para hablar de un pastel u otro postre?

Una loncha de jamón serrano (que es carne que se ha secado, la curan con sal) siempre será más seca que una loncha de jamón cocido. El cocido es más jugoso simplemente porque tiene todavía jugo)


Cierto que a veces empleamos " cremoso " para dar esa idea de jugosidad, o sea, como sinónimo de jugoso.
Lo que pasa que cremoso también se entiende como que lleva crema. Y un pastel con crema, sí, es más jugosa que uno sin ella. La misma crema aporta esa jugosidad.

Igual que si untas cualquier tipo de bollo con otras cremas, léase Nocilla, Nutela, crema de cacahuete, etc...
Otra cosa es que acabe siendo empalagoso.

O igual que mojas una galleta (algo completamente seco) en leche. Esta la ablanda y al empaparse en leche la galleta es más jugosa (o menos seca)

Los pasteles borrachos se hacen por dos razones principalmente, por el sabor que aportas con la bebida que lo emborraches y por la textura mucho más jugosa, menos seca, que resulta.

Un sencillo pastel, como es un queique (que viene de "cake" en inglés) siempre es más jugoso recién hecho que cuando pasan los días. Porque al paso de los días se va secando.
Y eso le pasa a cualquier producto hecho con masa; pasteles, galletas, panes, ...
De siempre se ha aprovechado el pan reseso, el de días pasados. Tal cual está, es incomible, por duro y seco. Con solo calentarlo aumenta su elasticidad, suavidad ... Se puede decir que se vuelve más jugoso.

Y ya si haces otro tipo de elaboración, como serían las torrijas (el pan se empapa en leche, es decir, se le aporta "jugo", que lo chupa fácilmente, se reboza y fríe) pasas de tener un trozo de pan duro, seco a morir, a una delicia suculenta y jugosa. Esa jugosidad la aporta la leche que chupó el pan -hidrataste la masa- así como el aceite al freír)


----------



## Marsianitoh

En España decimos tranquilamente ( y sí es de uso común) que los bizcochos son jugosos (moist), es decir que no resultan secos al comerlos. Es una característica distinta a su esponjosidad ( cómo de aireada está la masa). El bizcocho perfecto presenta ambas y es difícil cogerle el punto pues si aumentamos la grasa o el líquido para conseguir jugosidad resulta más pesada y menos esponjosa. Aquí tenéis un ejemplo donde usan " jugoso" para hablar de un bizcocho ( "Bizcocho de limón súper esponjoso y muy jugoso, con sabor intenso a limón que hace de este bizcocho uno de los más ricos que hayas probado nunca ") pero hay un montón por la red :httpp://lacocinadelolidominguez.es/bizcocho-de-limon-super-esponjoso
Otros copiados de aquí :Bizcocho de limón y yogur muy esponjoso. ¡Receta fácil!
"La verdad es que *los bizcochos saben venderse solos*, y no hay engaño posible. Solo por la fotografía de un bizcocho puedes saber si está a tu gusto o no, si es lo suficientemente esponjoso, si se trata de un bizcocho especialmente jugoso o incluso si la costra se ha formado correctamente. "
"Partiendo de esta base, puedes realizar otros *bizcochos* muy jugosos y con la medida del yogur como el más básico y famoso, el *bizcocho de yogur natural muy esponjoso*, pero además este truco te permite elaborar otros bizcochos como el *bizcocho de naranja*, el *bizcocho esponjoso de queso y yogur* o el *bizcocho de manzana y nueces*. "
Más:
Pastel jugoso de manzana y caramelo, Receta Petitchef
Aquí aplicado a otro dulce, las rosquillas : Rosquillas caseras, jugosas y esponjosas
Hablando de un tipo de pan hecho con aceite :
Pan de aceite · pepa cooks
"El resultado es un pan muy jugoso, de sabor suave en la masa, pero con la fragancia del Aceite de Olive Virgen Extra. Genial para tostar, sin mantequillas añadidas."


----------



## acme_54

Lurrezko said:


> Se me ocurre que con otros alimentos (carne, guisos) se usa *meloso*, que a veces implica dulce (de la calidad de la miel) pero a menudo alude a la textura, tierna, jugosa aunque no húmeda, es difícil de describir.


No soy hispanoparlante, pero "meloso" me gusta, tanto para dulces y pasteles como para los arroces, etc.


----------



## Marsianitoh

acme_54 said:


> No soy hispanoparlante, pero "meloso" me gusta, tanto para dulces y pasteles como para los arroces, etc.


Para mí " meloso" implica un grado aun mayor de humedad que "jugoso", serían postres como tartas de queso o quesadas que no tienen miga o bizcochos que incorporan mucha fruta, en los que la fruta cocida mezclada con la miga producen el efecto cremoso, que se deshace, que implica meloso.Típicos ejemplos de esa textura serían el "moelleoux" de chocolate (cuyo centro es meloso) o las torrijas caramelizadas que Berasategi ha puesto tan de moda.


----------



## Elcanario

Creo que los árboles no dejan ver el bosque, un simple pastel que *no* esté reseco. Moist cake pastel no reseco.
Cuando se habla de un pastel | bizcocho con esas características por estos lares se usa la simple negativa. Un pastel de ingredientes equilibrados y en su punto de cocción.
Un saludo


----------



## Marsianitoh

Elcanario said:


> Creo que los árboles no dejan ver el bosque, un simple pastel que *no* esté reseco. Moist cake pastel no reseco.
> Cuando se habla de un pastel | bizcocho con esas características por estos lares se usa la simple negativa. Un pastel de ingredientes equilibrados y en su punto de cocción.
> Un saludo


Por supuesto esa es otra opción. Pero decirle a alguien que el bizcocho está muy rico, que le ha quedado muy jugoso, también es muy normal.


----------



## duvija

Yo lo uso como elcanario. (Hola, hace tiempo que no te veía). Será porque en Uruguay, lo más importante que se come es la carne (la mejor del mundo, por supuesto ) y eso ya tomó el término 'jugoso' por lo ya no sirve para ninguna otra comida. Nunca lo usaríamos para una galleta mojada en leche, ni para torrejas, ni para un puré de papas donde la leche/crema/caldo fuera excesivo.
Cierto, diríamos 'no está nada seco', así con cara de sorpresa porque no confiamos en la cocinera.


----------



## iribela

En cuanto al puré de papas, si tuviera exceso de líquido diría que está 'demasiado blando', y hasta 'medio chirle', si a la cocinera se le hubiese ido mucho la mano. Solo diría que algo 'no está nada seco' si, por alguna razón, 'seco' fuera el resultado previsto o, como dicen arriba, por falta de confianza. En otros casos, buscaría algún adjetivo, como esponjoso, húmedo, livianito, etc.


----------



## Elcanario

duvija said:


> (Hola, hace tiempo que no te veía).



Un saludo Duvija


----------



## Amapolas

Elcanario said:


> Creo que los árboles no dejan ver el bosque, un simple pastel que *no* esté reseco. Moist cake pastel no reseco.
> Cuando se habla de un pastel | bizcocho con esas características por estos lares se usa la simple negativa. Un pastel de ingredientes equilibrados y en su punto de cocción.
> Un saludo


Igual que nosotras por acá. 


duvija said:


> Yo lo uso como elcanario. (Hola, hace tiempo que no te veía). Será porque en Uruguay, lo más importante que se come es la carne (la mejor del mundo, por supuesto ) y eso ya tomó el término 'jugoso' por lo ya no sirve para ninguna otra comida. Nunca lo usaríamos para una galleta mojada en leche, ni para torrejas, ni para un puré de papas donde la leche/crema/caldo fuera excesivo.
> Cierto, diríamos 'no está nada seco', así con cara de sorpresa porque no confiamos en la cocinera.


Jajá, a mí lo de la carne me da igual, pero tengo amigos de este lado del charco que entrarían en un largo e inútil debate con vos por ese cetro.   
Pero sí creo que es por lo de la carne "jugosa" que el adjetivo no nos parece adecuado para nada más (salvo, tal vez, para las frutas).


----------



## franzjekill

Corintio44 said:


> Existen muchísimas coincidencias de "suculento pastel."


Sin duda, pero no tiene relación con lo que se discute aquí, sobre si la masa es seca o húmeda. Suculento: sabroso y abundante.


----------



## duvija

Bueno, claramente en el Río de la Plata nunca usaríamos 'jugoso' para una torta/pastel/loquesea. Iríamos por la negativa (¡esta torta por fin no te quedó seca!) o por algo más general, como 'esta vez te quedó bien'. 
Es cierto, para un durazno de esos que te chorrean la cara y la ropa, diríamos 'jugoso'.


----------



## jilar

Yo creo que lo que dice Elcanario, de usar la negativa, es lo más común. Por eso quizá a muchos suene raro decir que un pastel está o es jugoso.

Quizá lo que acostumbran a decir sería algo como:
Mmm, ¡qué rico! No está (nada)seco. [=entra muy bien]

Y pasa con el pan también. Hay panes que son secos y otros, en cambio, conservan cierta humedad en la miga. 
No se oye pedir:
Dame una barra jugosa.

Sino más bien:
Dame una barra que no esté seca.

Pero esas costumbres al hablar no impiden que aquí el equivalente a _moist_ sea jugoso.


----------



## Amapolas

jilar said:


> Yo creo que lo que dice Elcanario, de usar la negativa, es lo más común. Por eso quizá a muchos suene raro decir que un pastel está o es jugoso.
> 
> Quizá lo que acostumbran a decir sería algo como:
> Mmm, ¡qué rico! No está (nada)seco. [=entra muy bien]
> 
> Y pasa con el pan también. Hay panes que son secos y otros, en cambio, conservan cierta humedad en la miga.
> No se oye pedir:
> Dame una barra jugosa.
> 
> Sino más bien:
> Dame una barra que no esté seca.
> 
> Pero esas costumbres al hablar no impiden que aquí el equivalente a _moist_ sea jugoso.


¿O sea que, después de los litros de tinta (virtual) que habéis escrito, al final resulta que no acostumbráis decir "jugoso" sino "no seco" como decimos por acá?


----------



## jilar

Amapolas said:


> litros de tinta


Es para darle jugosidad


----------



## gengo

jilar said:


> Yo creo que lo que dice Elcanario, de usar la negativa, es lo más común. Por eso quizá a muchos suene raro decir que un pastel está o es jugoso.
> 
> Quizá lo que acostumbran a decir sería algo como:
> Mmm, ¡qué rico! No está (nada)seco. [=entra muy bien]



Hey, that's what I suggested way back in #62!


----------



## Marsianitoh

Amapolas said:


> ¿O sea que, después de los litros de tinta (virtual) que habéis escrito, al final resulta que no acostumbráis decir "jugoso" sino "no seco" como decimos por acá?


Sí lo decimos, no tenéis más que ver los ejemplos que citaba.


----------

